# Router WGR614 und Proxy



## jester (7. November 2004)

hallo zusammen...

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Router (WGR614) gekauft und komme auch perfekt ins Internet und alles. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich einen proxy einstellen kann. Ich würde nämlich gerne über den Proxy meiner UNI gehen da ich dort kein Transferlimit habe.

Jetzt die Frage: Muss ich den Proxy irgendwie direkt am Router einstellen oder einfach an jedem PC einzeln? Bis jetzt habe ich es am PC einzeln eingestellt, aber es scheint also würde die Verbindung nicht über den proxy gehen....

danke 
    jester


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. November 2004)

Hi

Irgendwas versteh ich da jetzt nicht ganz. Wird das Transfervolumen von deinem Rechner zum Proxy nicht verrechnet Wie ist das ganze vorher abgelaufen, ohne Router?

Ich kenne zwar dein Gerät nicht, aber ich denke nicht, dass du dort eine Proxyverbindung einrichten kannst.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------



## jester (8. November 2004)

nun der proxy der UNI dient dazu, dass die Studenten das eigentliche Limit umgehen/erweitern können. 

Ohne Router trage ich einfach den Proxy in FireFox oder IExplorer usw. ein. Nun würde mich interessieren ob ich das weiterhin machen kann oder nicht. Muss ich möglicherweise den Proxy direkt am Router einstellen?

jester


----------



## TheNBP (8. November 2004)

Dein Internetzugang wir also nur durch das Netzwerk Deiner Uni realisiert? Du verwendest keinen Provider (AOL, Freenet T-Online etc)?

-> Wenn ja, wozu brauchst Du dann einen Router? Trotzdem sollte der Proxy noch genauso wie vorher eingetragen werden.

-> Wenn nein, hat das mit dem Transferlimit des Providers rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## jester (9. November 2004)

ich habe den Internetzugang über Kabel (chello um genau zu sein). Und hier gibt es die Möglichkeit den Proxy der UNI zu aktivieren um den das Limit aufzuheben (ist so). Den Router benötige ich damit ich mit allen PCs gleichzeitig ins Inet komme (habe nur eine IP)...

naja, es scheint eh zu funktionieren, nur warum die Anzahl der Verbindungen so hoch ist, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. November 2004)

@jester: Übertreibs halt nicht. Chello ist wegen der Router ganz schön heikel. Kann dir dann leicht passieren, dass sie dir den Anschluss einfach abdrehen. Bei chello+ sagens nix mehr. Ich überlege derzeit ob ich nicht auf einen XDSL Zugang von Inode umsteige. 

Gr33ts 
Witti


----------

